# Help...need link!!



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Does anyone remember the link for the pdf called ukc dog showing for beginners booklet? I remember seeing the link but now I can't find it! I want to try to print it out....

Thank you so much, in advance, for any help!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

http://tinyurl.com/3gsx8ed


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

wildo said:


> http://tinyurl.com/3gsx8ed


Thank you!!!!


----------

